
Ask HN: Hacked website, what should i do? - qdata
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;roomsurf.com has been hacked couple days ago.<p>Hackers asked for ransom on their homepage (i forgot to take screenshot)<p>They fixed everything since then but i am afraid that hackers took 1M+ of user data including mine.<p>There is no info about hack anywhere on their homepage.<p>What should i do?
I sent email to roomsurf but still no info about this
======
css
I got this email from Roomsurf earlier today:

> Dear Roomsurf Members,

> Student safety has always been our top priority at Roomsurf. I wanted to
> notify you that we recently experienced a data breach into certain user
> contact information that included names, phone numbers, and email addresses.

> Because your safety is our top priority, Roomsurf does not store your credit
> card information, so none of your financial related information has been
> taken or compromised.

> Our top priority is taking care of you and helping you feel confident about
> using Roomsurf and it is our responsibility to protect your information when
> you use our Website.

> Please know we moved as swiftly as we could to address the problem once it
> became known and specifically, we have: > 1\. Closed the access point that
> the outside users used > 2\. Moved the Roomsurf Website code and databases
> onto brand new servers with new security safeguards

> We appreciate your understanding with this matter and apologize for any
> inconvenience this may have caused.

> Sincerely,

> Dan Thibodeau > CEO

------
dhu44
Do you remember what the ransom was/what it said on the homepage? I can't find
it in Wayback machine (and others).

